# Checkliste Änderung Hostname



## Quest (11. Jan. 2010)

Vorweg: der betreffende Server ist nach dem "Der Perfekte Server mit Lenny & ISP3" installiert.
Hauptdomain: xx.de
Hostname: server1.xx.de

Jetzt ändert sich die Hauptdomain nach yy.de.
Könnt ihr mir eine kleine Checkliste geben was da jetzt alles zu tun ist, damit alle komponenten, die gerade auf server1.xx.de gehen anschließend die neue Adresse benutzen?

Reicht es nur den neuen Namen in /etc/hostname festzuschreiben und die hostname.sh aufzurufen oder ist noch mehr zu tun?

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2010)

Hostname ändern in:

/etc/hostname
/etc/mailname
/etc/hosts

dann aufrufen:

/etc/init.d/hostname.sh


----------



## Quest (12. Jan. 2010)

Echt? das ist schon alles?
Keine Zertifikate die ich neu machen muss, oder Einstellungen in ISP3 selbst damit die Links auf die richtige Domain zeigen?
Passiert das alles automatisch?


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2010)

Stimmt, ein paar SSL Cerets musst Du unter Umständen auch neu machen. Das sind zum einen die von postfix und dann die von courier.

Siehe auch hier:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/distr...courier-pop3-and-imap-server-on-debian-linux/

Wie Du neue Zertifikate für postfix erstellst, findest Du am einfachsten im ISPConfig 2 perfect setup im Abschnitt der Mail Konfiguration (ab "Afterwards we create the certificates for TLS:" bis "Next we configure Postfix for TLS.....":

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig2-p4


----------

